# Scaling targets to simulate shooting @ different distances



## ZorroSlinger

I could not find at forum here so I searched around at firearm shooting sites & found one formula for it. I am no math wizard, but actually, this is very basic arithmetic ....

Example 1

3 inch target at 33 feet distance. Scale down distance to 20 feet > What is new smaller target size?

20-ft */ *33-ft (or 20 *÷* 33) = *.*61 or 61% of original distance, next > *.*61 x 3 inch (original target size) = 1*.*83 inch, new target size

-----------------------------------

Example 2

20 centimeter target at 25 meter distance. Scale down distance to 10 meters > What is new smaller target size?

10-m / 25-m (or 10 *÷* 25) = *.*40 or 40% of original distance, next > *.*40 x 20 cm (original target size) = 8 centimeter, new target size

------------------------------------

I suppose you can take it further and apply scaling ratio to ammo size? Steel balls come in more variety of incremental sizes.

So now with above scaling formula, for those of us that do not have easy access to wide open fields, countryside, forests, or wilderness ... we ... who live in more populated urban areas, can now simulate a 65 foot indoor shooting range in our apartments or cramped living spaces!


----------



## leon13

ZorroSlinger said:


> I could not find at forum here so I searched around at firearm shooting sites & found one formula for it. I am no math wizard, but actually, this is very basic arithmetic ....
> 
> Example 1
> 
> 3 inch target at 33 feet distance. Scale down distance to 20 feet > What is new smaller target size?
> 
> 20-ft */ *33-ft (or 20 *÷* 33) = *.*61 or 61% of original distance, next > *.*61 x 3 inch (original target size) = 1*.*83 inch, new target size
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Example 2
> 
> 20 centimeter target at 25 meter distance. Scale down distance to 10 meters > What is new smaller target size?
> 
> 10-m / 25-m (or 10 *÷* 25) = *.*40 or 40% of original distance, next > *.*40 x 20 cm (original target size) = 8 centimeter, new target size
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> I suppose you can take it further and apply scaling ratio to ammo size? Steel balls come in more variety of incremental sizes.
> 
> So now with above scaling formula, for those of us that do not have easy access to wide open fields, countryside, forests, or wilderness ... we ... who live in more populated urban areas, can now simulate a 65 foot indoor shooting range in our apartments or cramped living spaces!


i use milk,water,soda pop caps on a range of 7 - 9 m ore my punch`t leather targets 5 + 10 cm they last wayyyyyyyy longer if u woud like one set pm your address cheers

ps:sorry for the wrong answer ;-)


----------



## melvin

Only problem I can see is adjusting for trajectory,as soon as the pellet leaves the pouch it starts to drop so you may have trouble compensating for that. By using a smaller target actually all you are doing is practicing with a smaller target.

Melvin


----------



## flipgun

So, to scale the target up for a greater distance .

3" target at 33' moving range to 50'

50'/33' =.15 % farther.

.15x3= a new target size of 4.5"

(I think.)

That would mean that if you were making that 100 yard shot, your target would be 27" and some change across. :blink:


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Yeah, sort-of, kind-of something like that . From my brief search, firearms shooting target practice use a few different formulas but ending result is similar. However factors like trajectory, ammo weight, etc. may not be given consideration so it's not exacting simulation. Of course if one shoots at Match Stick targets, no formula needed! I measured matchstick head size *.*151 of an inch! That is *extreme* 'aim small' slingshot target shooting at 33 feet


----------

